# I



## escorial (Aug 1, 2013)

I hitchhike from galaxies
I travel forward and back in time
I’m here now, gone soon enough
After you read this, I will be gone
Into the future, into the past

I’ve seen all your gods
your gods have seen me
I’ve seen you, you have not seen me
stood by your side, watched you die
saw you born , am I your soul.


----------



## Robin Murarka (Aug 1, 2013)

*


----------



## escorial (Aug 1, 2013)

cheers man


----------



## jack2 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi there;
I like your meditative journey.  I read your poem not so much as time travel but the migration of a soul through time and endless space, then to return to grave and cradle here on earth.  Great concept. I appreciate your write.  Jack


----------



## DJCue (Aug 1, 2013)

Love the theme, the souls timelessness...it's journey. The only thing I would point out is your use of "seen". While seen and saw are both past tense, "seen" really needs a helper verb like "have seen", otherwise "saw" is a better choice as it can be used by itself with no helper. Just a thought but perhaps "saw" would be a better fit?


----------



## Vitaly Ana (Aug 1, 2013)

I like the directness in this piece but think the piece could be enhanced if you bring in another subject. 

Overall - nice, Esc


----------



## escorial (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanx J2..VA


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 2, 2013)

i liked it


----------



## escorial (Aug 2, 2013)

Ta pennywise


----------



## escorial (Aug 4, 2013)

ta DJ


----------



## Pandora (Aug 6, 2013)

I love that escorial, deep simplicity ...  *I *


----------



## escorial (Aug 6, 2013)

thanx pandora


----------



## starchild (Aug 7, 2013)

This was nice to read.


----------



## escorial (Aug 7, 2013)

ta starchild


----------

